# types most likely to believe in "soul mates"



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

i'm genuinely curious about what type of people would be inclined to believe in a soul mate.
So, what type are you, are you searching for/do you believe in soul mates, and why/why not.


Personally:
ENTP. i emphatically do not. (i'm with tim minchin on this one:


----------



## happypenguin (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm an enfj. I guess I do kind of believe in it. Maybe setting up a poll would be a good idea???


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

happypenguin said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm an enfj. I guess I do kind of believe in it. Maybe setting up a poll would be a good idea???


it would need 32 options-- yes and no for each type. i feel that would be a bit heavy. if i see a trend in the responses-- like, t no, f yes-- maybe i'll make a poll to "check" (in a manner completely non-scientific and unreliable....) that.
(fewer options-- f yes, f no, t yes, t no)

also, can you elaborate on why you believe in it? (and maybe describe what you mean when you say "soul mate")


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't really "believe" in things I've never experienced, so I didn't really think about soulmates until it happened to me


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

So fucking naive to believe your "soul mate" would simply happen to be in the same city at the same nubile time. Get real.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

NFs, I guess. 

I believe in soulmates but not that bullshit about "Oh my god, you're my boyfriend and like my soulmate!!!". I believe in soulmates in a spiritually way.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Any rational wouldn't believe in such a thing, I'm sure.

There's compatibility between personalities and environment, and plenty of other things, but there's no such thing as soul mates.


----------



## AriannaKayAlwin (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm an INFP and I do believe in soul mates whole heartedly. I think that there is always that special someone, your other half, waiting out there for you. I think it's possible to love someone if you've lost your soul mate and I also believe that some can go their whole life and never find theirs. I think that many people are blinded by false love or a desire for someone to be their soul mate so much that they'll go for the first person who tells them they love them and unfortunately, that is a lot of people today. But soul mates do exist, you just have to look for them.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

I guess you could have more than one soulmate. Just like you can fall in love more than once. But yeah, logically speaking, having one soulmate on this planet AND meeting them is virtually impossible.


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

Bricolage said:


> So fucking naive to believe your "soul mate" would simply happen to be in the same city at the same nubile time. Get real.


Perhaps other people have a different definition for soulmate. The dictionary definition is "a person ideally suited for another as a romantic partner or close friend." Depending on just how perfect you believe the match needs to be to qualify as being soulmates, that belief is perfectly logical, or completely impossible.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe in soulmates. I'm an INFP.


----------



## CaptainShawnee (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm an xNFP and I believe in the possibility of soulmates.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm an INFJ and I believe in them because a few are or have been in my life. Btw, soul mates aren't just romantic interests or mates; they can be family, friends, coworkers, even so-called or perceived enemies. The point is learning lessons from them as they tend to shed a light or place a mirror on your best and worst traits.


----------



## chickadee213 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm an INFJ and I do believe in soul mates. I don't have a tangible reason, but I just believe it. I know I'm being idealistic, but that's the kind of person I am. I believe there _is_ one person on this earth that is your other half, but the chances of meeting them are practically nonexistent. Most people never find them, and you don't need to find them to be happy. It's entirely possible to have a wonderful, loving relationship that lasts until the day you die with someone who isn't your soulmate-- I believe in romantic compatibility and the ability of people to fall in love with practically anyone and make it successful. But I do think that for each person there is someone out there meant entirely for them


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm an ENTJ and think the concept is very moronic. Out of the 3 billion people of the other gender, you happen to know the one that is "perfect" for you, and is a similar age for you? It rests on the belief that God makes people in sets of twos, which doesn't really make sense at all and what happens if you die young? Does you soul mate die too? It just doesn't seem very logical and is usually substituted for "I like this person a lot".


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

I knew my theory that NFs in general believe in that one true soulmate, considering that they are very emotional and love romance in the most 19th century kind-of-way.



Pendit76 said:


> I'm an ENTJ and think the concept is very moronic. Out of the 3 billion people of the other gender, you happen to know the one that is "perfect" for you, and is a similar age for you? It rests on the belief that God makes people in sets of twos, which doesn't really make sense at all and what happens if you die young? Does you soul mate die too? It just doesn't seem very logical and is usually substituted for "I like this person a lot".


I agree. I think it is a fun concept to imagine living out that romantic ideal with that one special person. :3

Though, it might be overwhelming, I don't mind if it the other parter is willing.

I don't think it is based on some sort of religious belief. More like in the belief of the romantic ideal. Its an illogical, emotional thing.

I think the NF concept is that the relationship, though physically finite, transcends time in all shape and form.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Haha you all have me doubting my NFness again...

Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

AriannaKayAlwin said:


> I'm an INFP and I do believe in soul mates whole heartedly. I think that there is always that special someone, your other half, waiting out there for you. I think it's possible to love someone if you've lost your soul mate and I also believe that some can go their whole life and never find theirs. I think that many people are blinded by false love or a desire for someone to be their soul mate so much that they'll go for the first person who tells them they love them and unfortunately, that is a lot of people today. But soul mates do exist, you just have to look for them.


Other half: is something I really do not get that whole thing about another person 'completing' us. All those choices we've made in our lives, and the consequences of those choices (whether we are ever aware of them or not); It's our flaws / faults, strengths, and those little idiosyncracies that make us a complete person. And all this whether we are single or not.

Full stop and end of story.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

A lot of people don't know what it really means and misuse it, l wasn't aware that it implied one person until someone explained it to me...at like 20.


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

Im an INFP and no, I don't really believe it. Though I don't judge people who do. As long as they don't obsess too much about it around me.
I won't lie about getting a bit weirded out if I was told that I may be somebody's soulmate or whatever, though I'd appreciate the thought.


----------

